# Waterford snaffle advice



## champ500 (9 June 2012)

I ride a Welsh pony who is getting increasingly strong out hunting and when going cross country. He is currently ridden in a Fulmer cheek snaffle and is driven in a Liverpool bit, but I think I need a little more in the way of brakes...! 

He is not strong usually and I am loathe to put him in something really strong because I don't want to fight him or for him to bronc (he has been known to when held in tightly), and also he puts his head on the ground so a hanging cheek or Dutch Gag wouldn't be for him.

Can anybody recommend a Waterford snaffle? It was suggested to me as basically I want a bit more stopping power without too much poll action... Any help greatly welcomed!

Thanks.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (9 June 2012)

It may be worth a try but another option - have you tried a true (running) gag (pelhams, hanging cheeks and dutch 'gags' are all going to lower head as they are all poll pressure but a true gag should not).

Our big chap reacts badly to poll pressure and so the running gag is much more suitable. The Waterford would help stop them gabbing the bit and setting the jaw and tanking but wouldnt help so much re the head down side of things.

NB all dutch 'gags', pelhams and running gags should be used with 2 reins, not 1 rein with roundings, as otherwise the horse is being 'punished' all the time, whereas with 2 reins the gag/curb rein is just there for backup/ABS brakes. The horse knows perfectly well it's there tho, so tends to behave! However in extremis, roundings are an option....

this is a good summary with pics as to how it works
http://www.horsenation.com/2012/06/07/a-bit-of-advice-gag-bits/


----------



## FabioandFreddy (9 June 2012)

I use one on Fabio for hacking in company as if he's behind when we're cantering he puts his head down to take hold and tank off. It really works with him as he can't grab hold of the bit so can't gain control!


----------



## You Wont Forget Me (9 June 2012)

It sounds like it would work quite well for you, as my horse is also strong but he also leans on you a bit and thats why i was reccomended it and have to say he goes lovely in it


----------



## Laura&Lucas (9 June 2012)

i asked a very similar question on the 'bit bits' thread. ill repost here as the other has had no replies...

I'm confused about the waterford, this website says its no more severe than a snaffle, but ride away and shires state that this is a severe bit?! Lukes only just turned 4 so i obviously don't want to stick anything in his mouth thats going to upset him? Is it kind until its needed to do its job i.e if he was to lean on it then it would be more severe to discourage the leaning? any info would be great x


----------



## Laura&Lucas (9 June 2012)

just to add, he's stiff down the right reign so he tends to lean on it quite alot x


----------



## Lotty (9 June 2012)

I do mostly dressage with my girl and she's ridden in a loose ring KK, she has a lovely soft mouth. Last year I started jumping with her and she loves it, so much she gets so strong and has a tendency to lean. I hired a loose ring Waterford from the bit bank and ended up buying it as she goes so well in it. As long as you don't tug the reins it is a nice bit.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 June 2012)

I was recommended the Waterford for exciting hacks/gallops. As the girl who recommended it said, it's as harsh or as gentle as the hands on it are.


----------



## champ500 (10 June 2012)

Thanks for all the advice - I think I'm going to try out a Waterford and see where we go from there. Am a little wary of the severity of a running gag, I think it might be a bit much for my pony, although I suppose when it comes to bits you don't know until you try!


----------



## Kaylum (10 June 2012)

When buying a Waterford you need to make sure it's slightly bigger than you would normally buy which is not good when you have a Clydesdale and the biggers ones are hard to find lol!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (10 June 2012)

champ500 said:



			Thanks for all the advice - I think I'm going to try out a Waterford and see where we go from there. Am a little wary of the severity of a running gag, I think it might be a bit much for my pony, although I suppose when it comes to bits you don't know until you try!
		
Click to expand...

Def try the Waterford but dont think of the running gag as more severe, unless its made to be by the rider, its no more severe than a pelham or Dutch gag but much more suitable for a head down horse. All of them are severe when used lazily with one rein& roundings, none need to be with two reins ie used sensibly. When two reins are used, and contact is only on the snaffle rein, it is just a plain old snaffle!!


----------

